# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Virtualisation > [ubuntu] VMware server 2 vsock warning

## remy06

Hi, 

Wondering if anyone encountered this vsock warning when installing vmware server 2 on intrepid.



```
None of the pre-built vsock modules for VMware Server is suitable for your 
running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vsock module for 
your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)? [yes] 

Extracting the sources of the vsock module.

Building the vsock module.

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.
make: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config0/vsock-only'
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/build/include/.. SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modules
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic'
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vsock-only/linux/af_vsock.o
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vsock-only/linux/driverLog.o
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vsock-only/linux/util.o
/tmp/vmware-config0/vsock-only/linux/util.c: In function VSockVmciLogPkt:
/tmp/vmware-config0/vsock-only/linux/util.c:157: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vsock-only/linux/vsockAddr.o
  LD [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vsock-only/vsock.o
  Building modules, stage 2.
  MODPOST 1 modules
WARNING: "VMCIDatagram_CreateHnd" [/tmp/vmware-config0/vsock-only/vsock.ko] undefined!
WARNING: "VMCIDatagram_DestroyHnd" [/tmp/vmware-config0/vsock-only/vsock.ko] undefined!
WARNING: "VMCI_GetContextID" [/tmp/vmware-config0/vsock-only/vsock.ko] undefined!
WARNING: "VMCIDatagram_Send" [/tmp/vmware-config0/vsock-only/vsock.ko] undefined!
  CC      /tmp/vmware-config0/vsock-only/vsock.mod.o
  LD [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vsock-only/vsock.ko
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic'
cp -f vsock.ko ./../vsock.o
make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config0/vsock-only'
Unable to make a vsock module that can be loaded in the running kernel:
insmod: error inserting '/tmp/vmware-config0/vsock.o': -1 Unknown symbol in module
There is probably a slight difference in the kernel configuration between the 
set of C header files you specified and your running kernel.  You may want to 
rebuild a kernel based on that directory, or specify another directory.

The VM communication interface socket family is used in conjunction with the VM
communication interface to provide a new communication path among guests and 
host.  The rest of this software provided by VMware Server is designed to work 
independently of this feature.  If you wish to have the VSOCK feature  you can 
install the driver by running vmware-config.pl again after making sure that 
gcc, binutils, make and the kernel sources for your running kernel are 
installed on your machine. These packages are available on your distribution's 
installation CD.
[ Press the Enter key to continue.]
```

it says i got to make sure gcc,binutils,make and kernel sources for my running kernel are installed.Any advice on how to fix it?

----------


## _Poincare

I get the same error when I am trying to compile vmtools with Ubuntu 8.10. I once found another thread on this virtualization forum but no one replies and the "advice" people give is incorrect, just plain wrong, or they say "just use Ubuntu 8.04." Well, thanks for that lame advice, but I am asking about Ubunutu 8.10 not 8.04.  Basically it seems if you want to use VMWare and Ubuntu 8.10 it is not possible to install/compile the vmtools.  Too bad, wish more people could help on this or offer suggestions that "work!"

----------


## thierrybo

I experienced the exact same error with  "2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP ... x86_64 GNU/Linux" and vmware-server 2.0.0-116503.x86_64 

Was installed in Hardy (working) and upgraded yesterday to Intrepid. Trying to solve this since one day. Tried http://kramfs.com/2008/07/13/vmware-...e-vsock-module and http://www.insecure.ws/2008/10/20/vm...nd-kernel-2627 workarounds without success. 
Currently downloading vmware-server 2.0.0-122956.x86_64 to see if this chnage anything.

----------


## remy06

i've tried vmware server 2 build 122956 x86 on intrepid following some of the links also but unsuccessful.Seems like there is still no solution for intrepid but am sure people are working it out so we may have to wait patiently.

----------


## pkc

I am having same issue after upgrading to intrepid kubuntu.  This will probably be a major issue for anyone relying on vmware server 2 for more than just hobby work.

There is a patch but apparently its only for 1.x  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/11/...627-7-generic/


VMware server 2 error during install:

None of the pre-built vsock modules for VMware Server is suitable for your 
running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vsock module for 
your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)? [yes]    

Extracting the sources of the vsock module.

Building the vsock module.

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.
make: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config3/vsock-only'
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/build/include/.. SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modules
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic'                     
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config3/vsock-only/linux/af_vsock.o
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config3/vsock-only/linux/driverLog.o
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config3/vsock-only/linux/util.o
/tmp/vmware-config3/vsock-only/linux/util.c: In function VSockVmciLogPkt:
/tmp/vmware-config3/vsock-only/linux/util.c:157: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config3/vsock-only/linux/vsockAddr.o
  LD [M]  /tmp/vmware-config3/vsock-only/vsock.o
  Building modules, stage 2.
  MODPOST 1 modules
WARNING: "VMCIDatagram_CreateHnd" [/tmp/vmware-config3/vsock-only/vsock.ko] undefined!
WARNING: "VMCIDatagram_DestroyHnd" [/tmp/vmware-config3/vsock-only/vsock.ko] undefined!
WARNING: "VMCI_GetContextID" [/tmp/vmware-config3/vsock-only/vsock.ko] undefined!
WARNING: "VMCIDatagram_Send" [/tmp/vmware-config3/vsock-only/vsock.ko] undefined!
  CC      /tmp/vmware-config3/vsock-only/vsock.mod.o
  LD [M]  /tmp/vmware-config3/vsock-only/vsock.ko
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic'
cp -f vsock.ko ./../vsock.o
make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config3/vsock-only'
Unable to make a vsock module that can be loaded in the running kernel:
insmod: error inserting '/tmp/vmware-config3/vsock.o': -1 Unknown symbol in module

----------


## veloce

I have vmware server 2 working on 2 Intrepid installations, a desktop and a server.

When I upgraded these two machines to Intrepid I was using vmware server 1.06.  I had the vsock error on one machine when re-compiling the drivers but not the other.  I used the patch someone else mentioned to get that one working.

In one install I had difficulty with the header files.  I think the Intrepid upgrade failed to get the right ones.  This would be worth checking - perhaps uninstall and re-install them? 

In both cases I had a warning about the version of gcc (I think) being used but the final product worked fine.

I have also heard of people having success with vmware serve 2 and  the patch (even though it's supposedly only for 1.xx):  
http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/11/...627-7-generic/

----------


## remy06

I experienced the gcc warning when trying to install vmware server 2 on hardy.

Now I got the vsock warning when trying to install on Intrepid.I have also tried the patch on vm server 2 but the warning still exist.Just to point out that I tried to proceed despite the warning and am able to complete the installation,although im not sure if it will introduce any errors during usage yet.

yeah the patch works fine for vm server 1.0x.

----------


## thierrybo

Hi,

I found the time to test again the vmware-update-2.6.27-5.5.7-2.tar.gz patch, but this time on a fresh 8.10 / 64 setup inside virtualbox (as a side note, it happens this vmware issue allowed me to discover again virtualbox). 

The build still fails on vsock, but this time  the web interface runs well, I can create VM, but not run them. Power up fails at 95 %, "Failed to initialize monitor device" but this is perhaps too "complicated" (who want to install a virtualization sofware inside a virtualized guest  :Smile:  ). 

On my real machine Vmware 2 was installed before upgrade to 8.10, but removed it and installed it again, so this should not be different.

----------


## remy06

Hi thierrybo,

I have the same exact issue as yours when using the patch.Seems like its better to do without it.Except minus the vsock feature.

reference to this thread:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...69#post6193469

----------


## bodhi.zazen

Rumor has it the next version of VMWare Server will fix this  :Wink:

----------


## chaeron

> Rumor has it the next version of VMWare Server will fix this


When???

----------


## CyberAngel

Same problem here of course  :Sad:

----------


## TpyKv

yeah same problem here too, every time I upgrade, I have similar issues...

DOH!

----------


## dev13

> ```
> WARNING: "VMCIDatagram_CreateHnd" [/tmp/vmware-config0/vsock-only/vsock.ko] undefined!
> WARNING: "VMCIDatagram_DestroyHnd" [/tmp/vmware-config0/vsock-only/vsock.ko] undefined!
> ```


This is because vsock depends on symbols from vmci module; the information is missing when vsock is built.  I got vsock to build  like this.  (You need to have already installed vmware tools.)



```
$ cd /tmp
$ tar xf /usr/lib/vmware-tools/modules/source/vmci.tar
$ tar xf /usr/lib/vmware-tools/modules/source/vsock.tar
$ cd vmci-only
$ make
$ cp Module.symvers ../vsock-only
$ cd ../vsock-only
$ make
```

Copy /tmp/vsock.o to the appropriate location in /lib/modules, rerun 'depmod -a' etc.

You also need to change


```
answer VSOCK_CONFED no
```

to


```
answer VSOCK_CONFED yes
```

in /etc/vmware-tools/locations so that /etc/init.d/vmware-tools will load vsock on startup.

----------


## thierrybo

? But vmware-tools is build on guest machines, here the error occurs within host?

----------


## dev13

Oops, I misread the original message.  I got a similar error trying to install vmware tools in a guest, and the above was how I solved _that_.

It does look like the cause for the error in the host is the same though.  Does vmci get compiled for the host also?  Can you get the Module.symvers file from it?

----------


## delgurth

> Oops, I misread the original message.  I got a similar error trying to install vmware tools in a guest, and the above was how I solved _that_.
> 
> It does look like the cause for the error in the host is the same though.  Does vmci get compiled for the host also?  Can you get the Module.symvers file from it?


Yup, you can get it in the host/server version of vmware also. 

I've patched the vmware-config.pl script with attached patch and with that I solved this issue. Thanks for pointing me at the right direction how to solve this.

This patch is for the most recent 2.0.0 version of VMWare: 122956

----------


## micahel

> Yup, you can get it in the host/server version of vmware also. 
> 
> I've patched the vmware-config.pl script with attached patch and with that I solved this issue. Thanks for pointing me at the right direction how to solve this.
> 
> This patch is for the most recent 2.0.0 version of VMWare: 122956


very good! tested the patch right now and it works OK!  :Smile: 



```
kubuntu 8.10 intrepid

uname -a
Linux host 2.6.27-10-generic #1 SMP Fri Nov 21 19:19:18 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux

lsmod |grep v
vmnet                  54732  3
vsock                  31536  0
vmci                   65832  1 vsock
vmmon                  85968  0
(...)
```

thanks for the good job!

cheers, michael

----------


## chaeron

Just upgraded my VMWare Workstation install to the "hot-off-the-press" 6.5.1 build-126130.

No joy in mudville, I'm afraid.  The same problem exists.  When you try to rebuild the vmware-toolbox, the vsock module will not insert in the Intrepid kernel.

Very disappointing....I was hoping that VMWare would have fixed this issue in the latest release.

So still no cut/paste between the host OS and the guest for now with Workstation 6.5.1.

Maybe next version....<sigh>

In the meantime, if some kind soul was able to create a similar patch for the Workstation /usr/bin/vmware-config-tools.pl script, that would be very much appreciated!

----------


## bond00

Nice work Delgurth! Worked perfectly for me as well. For those who don't know how to patch the vmware-config.pl file it's simply:

sudo patch /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl /path/to/vmware-config.pl.patch

----------


## delgurth

> For those who don't know how to patch the vmware-config.pl file it's simply:
> 
> sudo patch /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl /path/to/vmware-config.pl.patch


Or if you want to patch it before installing vmware from sources you need to go inside the unpacked source folder (in my case vmware-server-distrib) and do:

patch bin/vmware-config.pl /path/to/vmware-config.pl.patch

No sudo needed then and the installer works right away, otherwise you need to fix it after installing vmware.

----------


## delgurth

Of course, this same problem occurs when you try to install the vmware-tools on for example an Ubuntu 8.10 server.

Attached patch fixes that problem in the vmware-config-tools.pl script.

You can either apply it to the source (in vmware-tools-distrib) by running

patch bin/vmware-config-tools.pl /path/to/vmware-config-tools.pl.patch

Or if you have already installed the tools

sudo patch /usr/bin/vmware-config-tools.pl /path/to/vmware-config-tools.pl.patch

----------


## delgurth

> In the meantime, if some kind soul was able to create a similar patch for the Workstation /usr/bin/vmware-config-tools.pl script, that would be very much appreciated!


I've now also created a patch for my version of the vmware-config-tools.pl script, but that is for the Server version of VMWare and not the Workstation. But you can try to apply the patch to a copy of the script, to see if the patch can be applied.

----------


## balboa41

Thanks a lot!  It worked like a charm for me!   It would be interesting if VMware could patch it by default or Ubuntu to have it patched automatically.  Not that I'm lazy, just that I like when things install flawlessly.    :Wink:

----------


## emiel.prinsen

Thanks, now I am able to start up the virtual machine I needed so badly.

----------


## Nerdcentric

> Nice work Delgurth! Worked perfectly for me as well. For those who don't know how to patch the vmware-config.pl file it's simply:
> 
> sudo patch /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl /path/to/vmware-config.pl.patch


Thanks for posting the patch instructions--saved me a lot of searching!  :Smile:

----------


## gdfernandes

I was having the same problem and when I applied the patch to vmware-config.pl, the vsock module compilation worked just fine.

Thanks

----------


## Stumpy842

> Of course, this same problem occurs when you try to install the vmware-tools on for example an Ubuntu 8.10 server.
> 
> Attached patch fixes that problem in the vmware-configure-tools.pl script.
> 
> You can either apply it to the source (in vmware-tools-distrib) by running
> 
> patch bin/vmware-configure-tools.pl /path/to/vmware-configure-tools.pl.patch
> 
> Or if you have already installed the tools
> ...


Thank you for this! For some reason I had to re-diff the patch from the link above, perhaps some spurious whitespace chars, but after that it worked fine.

BTW, the line should be:

sudo patch /usr/bin/vmware-config-tools.pl /path/to/vmware-config-tools.pl.patch

Thanks again  :Wink:

----------


## delgurth

> Thank you for this! For some reason I had to re-diff the patch from the link above, perhaps some spurious whitespace chars, but after that it worked fine.
> 
> BTW, the line should be:
> 
> sudo patch /usr/bin/vmware-config-tools.pl /path/to/vmware-config-tools.pl.patch
> 
> Thanks again


Fixed the config thingy in my original post, thanks. And odd that you needed to re-diff the patch, seems it's in Windows newline format, but the original has Unix newline formatting. Trying to fix that now.

----------


## nonZero

Hi delgurth!

Thanks for the patch!

I think that adding this to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server would help out users to find this info easier.

Thanks again,

nonZero

----------


## thierrybo

Yes, 

this works. Unfortunately the web interface is not so reliable, it often stops responding at all .

----------


## mshenoy4573

thanks delgruth....the patch worked for me too..
and thanks bond00 as I didnt know how to apply the patch being new to this

gr8 work people....love this community loadsssssss of help here

----------


## pkc

I have moved my VM's to the latest VirtualBox and have to admit I am impressed with its simple interface and performance. There were some tweaks getting USB to work but after that, more USB devices worked correctly with VirtualBox than with VMServer.  I like VMServer's remote web access but that is the only feature I miss.  VirtualBox is also letting me run Solaris10 (albeit slow), Solaris Express Community Edition, and OpenSolaris.

----------


## xbaez

> Of course, this same problem occurs when you try to install the vmware-tools on for example an Ubuntu 8.10 server.
> 
> Attached patch fixes that problem in the vmware-config-tools.pl script.
> 
> You can either apply it to the source (in vmware-tools-distrib) by running
> 
> patch bin/vmware-config-tools.pl /path/to/vmware-config-tools.pl.patch
> 
> Or if you have already installed the tools
> ...


Awesome, it worked!

----------


## m_gr_01

> Yup, you can get it in the host/server version of vmware also. 
> 
> I've patched the vmware-config.pl script with attached patch and with that I solved this issue. Thanks for pointing me at the right direction how to solve this.
> 
> This patch is for the most recent 2.0.0 version of VMWare: 122956


Wow, excellent job. It just worked, plainly perfect.
Thanks a lot. 

Same version of VMWare server, 
Ubuntu 8.10 and openSUSE 11.1, kernel 2.6.27.7-9.

----------


## topoignaz

It worked perfectly on my Ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-11. Thank you delgurth & bond00

----------


## whaou

for me it still doesn't work. But I don't know whether it's the patch or something else. 



```
jonas@R2D2:~$ sudo patch /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl /home/jonas/Desktop/vmware-config.pl.patch 
patching file /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl
Hunk #1 succeeded at 4166 with fuzz 1 (offset 45 lines).
Hunk #2 FAILED at 4193.
1 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl.rej
```

sorry it's in german



```
Building the vmmon module.

Unknown VMware Server 2.0.0 build 122956 detected. Building for Server 1.0.0.
Using 2.6.x kernel build system.
make: Gehe in Verzeichnis '/tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only'
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.27-9-generic/build/include/.. SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modules
make[1]: Betrete Verzeichnis '/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-9-generic'
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/linux/driverLog.o
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/linux/hostif.o
/tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/linux/hostif.c: In Funktion »HostIF_SetFastClockRate«:
/tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/linux/hostif.c:3441: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 2 von »send_sig« entfernt Kennzeichner von Zeiger-Ziel-Typ
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/common/comport.o
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/common/cpuid.o
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/common/hash.o
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/common/memtrack.o
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/common/phystrack.o
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/common/task.o
cc1plus: Warnung: Kommandozeilenoption "-Werror-implicit-function-declaration" ist gültig für C/ObjC, aber nicht für C++
cc1plus: Warnung: Kommandozeilenoption "-Wdeclaration-after-statement" ist gültig für C/ObjC, aber nicht für C++
cc1plus: Warnung: Kommandozeilenoption "-Wno-pointer-sign" ist gültig für C/ObjC, aber nicht für C++
cc1plus: Warnung: Kommandozeilenoption "-Wstrict-prototypes" ist gültig für Ada/C/ObjC, aber nicht für C++
In file included from /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/common/task.c:1195:
/tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/common/task_compat.h: In function »void Task_Switch_V45(VMDriver*, Vcpuid)«:
/tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/common/task_compat.h:2667: Warnung: »sysenterState.SysenterStateV45::validEIP« könnte in dieser Funktion uninitialisiert verwendet werden
/tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/common/task_compat.h:2667: Warnung: »sysenterState.SysenterStateV45::cs« könnte in dieser Funktion uninitialisiert verwendet werden
/tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/common/task_compat.h:2667: Warnung: »sysenterState.SysenterStateV45::rsp« könnte in dieser Funktion uninitialisiert verwendet werden
/tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/common/task_compat.h:2667: Warnung: »sysenterState.SysenterStateV45::rip« könnte in dieser Funktion uninitialisiert verwendet werden
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/common/vmciContext.o
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/common/vmciDatagram.o
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/common/vmciDriver.o
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/common/vmciDs.o
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/common/vmciGroup.o
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/common/vmciHashtable.o
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/common/vmciProcess.o
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/common/vmciResource.o
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/common/vmciSharedMem.o
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/common/vmx86.o
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/vmcore/compat.o
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/vmcore/moduleloop.o
  LD [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/vmmon.o
  Building modules, stage 2.
  MODPOST 1 modules
WARNING: modpost: module vmmon.ko uses symbol 'init_mm' marked UNUSED
  CC      /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/vmmon.mod.o
  LD [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/vmmon.ko
make[1]: Verlasse Verzeichnis '/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-9-generic'
cp -f vmmon.ko ./../vmmon.o
make: Verlasse Verzeichnis '/tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only'
The vmmon module loads perfectly into the running kernel.
```

........


```
Building the vmnet module.

Unknown VMware Server 2.0.0 build 122956 detected. Building for Server 1.0.0.
Using 2.6.x kernel build system.
make: Gehe in Verzeichnis '/tmp/vmware-config1/vmnet-only'
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.27-9-generic/build/include/.. SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modules
make[1]: Betrete Verzeichnis '/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-9-generic'
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmnet-only/driver.o
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmnet-only/hub.o
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmnet-only/userif.o
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmnet-only/netif.o
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmnet-only/bridge.o
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmnet-only/filter.o
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmnet-only/procfs.o
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmnet-only/smac_compat.o
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmnet-only/smac_linux.x386.o
  LD [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmnet-only/vmnet.o
  Building modules, stage 2.
  MODPOST 1 modules
WARNING: modpost: missing MODULE_LICENSE() in /tmp/vmware-config1/vmnet-only/vmnet.o
see include/linux/module.h for more information
  CC      /tmp/vmware-config1/vmnet-only/vmnet.mod.o
  LD [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmnet-only/vmnet.ko
make[1]: Verlasse Verzeichnis '/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-9-generic'
cp -f vmnet.ko ./../vmnet.o
make: Verlasse Verzeichnis '/tmp/vmware-config1/vmnet-only'
The vmnet module loads perfectly into the running kernel.
```

I really don't have a clue what's that about but VMware still won't start.

edit: Ok I reinstalled Vmware and now everything works fine for me. thank you

----------


## Pullkick

Brilliant!

Thanks a lot!

----------


## SergZhukov

2delgurth: nice work!
Patched & builded.
But webAccess still does not start silently  :Sad: 
Ubuntu 8.10 x64, 2.6.27-9-server, VMware server 2.0.0 122956

----------


## emtjr928

Trying to apply this patch. Have it on my desktop. Running the command gives me this. What have I done wrong. I should note that I am using 2.6.27-11 kernel in ibex.

emtjr928@emtjr928-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo patch /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl /home/emtjr928/desktop/vmware-config.pl.patch
patch: **** Can't open patch file /home/emtjr928/desktop/vmware-config.pl.patch : No such file or directory

----------


## bipolar

@emtjr928:
Capitalization counts. It's "Desktop" not "desktop" in the path to the patch.

----------


## emtjr928

Doh! In his best Homer Simpson voice.
Thnx.

----------


## lucaspr

> Yup, you can get it in the host/server version of vmware also. 
> 
> I've patched the vmware-config.pl script with attached patch and with that I solved this issue. Thanks for pointing me at the right direction how to solve this.
> 
> This patch is for the most recent 2.0.0 version of VMWare: 122956


Thanx! This also fixed the problem here!!

----------


## chaeron

Anyone taken a try at doing a version of this patch for us long-suffering VMWare Desktop users?

The config file for Desktop is /usr/bin/vmware-config-tools.pl

Thanks!

----------


## spezifanta

Thank you so much!

----------


## leysionAI

> I've now also created a patch for my version of the vmware-config-tools.pl script, but that is for the Server version of VMWare and not the Workstation. But you can try to apply the patch to a copy of the script, to see if the patch can be applied.


Thanks very much! It does work!  :Very Happy:  I have tried the script on my VMWare Workstation, after I patched, my Virtual Machine functioned well. Now I can use Unity, drag&drop between host and guest. 
VMWare:6.5.0
guest ubuntu 8.10

----------


## exedm

> Thanks very much! It does work!  I have tried the script on my VMWare Workstation, after I patched, my Virtual Machine functioned well. Now I can use Unity, drag&drop between host and guest. 
> VMWare:6.5.0
> guest ubuntu 8.10


Could you please explain exactly how did you do it? I also have VMWare Workstation 6.5.0 and Ubuntu 8.10 and I can't seem to get VMtools running properly.
Thanks.

----------


## kingborel

Awesome patch, fxed my issue perfectly. Thanks!

----------


## D00mM4r1n3

Thank you for the patches. I am running the latest build:

Latest Version: 2.0.1 | 2009/03/31 | Build: 156745

on Ubuntu 9.04 Beta, and experienced the vsock errors. The config patch took care of all of the errors. Only the warning for line 157 of util.c remains, but it doesn't appear as though that has any negative impact. There was no tools file in the version I downloaded either (directly from VMware), but the web based browser is somehow still able to install the tools.

----------


## Khaele

Hi gurus,

It worked also for me, thank you!



```
user@host:~$ sudo uname -a
Linux host 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Wed Apr 1 20:57:48 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
```



```
None of the pre-built vsock modules for VMware Tools is suitable for your 
running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vsock module for 
your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)? [yes] 

Extracting the sources of the vsock module.

VMWare config patch VSOCK!
`/tmp/vmware-config0/../Module.symvers' -> `/tmp/vmware-config0/vsock-only/Module.symvers'
Building the vsock module.

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.
make: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config0/vsock-only'
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/build/include/.. SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modules
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-11-generic'
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vsock-only/linux/af_vsock.o
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vsock-only/linux/driverLog.o
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vsock-only/linux/util.o
/tmp/vmware-config0/vsock-only/linux/util.c: In function VSockVmciLogPkt:
/tmp/vmware-config0/vsock-only/linux/util.c:157: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vsock-only/linux/vsockAddr.o
  LD [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vsock-only/vsock.o
  Building modules, stage 2.
  MODPOST 1 modules
  CC      /tmp/vmware-config0/vsock-only/vsock.mod.o
  LD [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vsock-only/vsock.ko
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-11-generic'
cp -f vsock.ko ./../vsock.o
make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config0/vsock-only'
The vsock module loads perfectly into the running kernel.
```

----------


## BryanPearson

I am running VMware Workstation 6.5.2 build-156735 and while the patches discussed here worked for the previous version of Workstation (6.5.1) and VMware Server 2.0 and Ubuntu 8.10, they aren't working for me in the current version with 2.6.27.11-generic.  The symptom I have is that the shared clipboard isn't functional.  Anyone else seeing this?  I haven't tried it with VMware Server 2.01 yet, which is now three weeks old.

----------


## BryanPearson

Sorry for the false alarm - I found a note which I am sure is from a post here:

The second issue is that vmware-user doesn't automatically start - this is because we accidentally left out a line in the autostart config. vmware-user is responsible for lots of stuff, including screen resizing. A workaround is to specify /usr/bin/vmware-user to autostart in System > Preferences > Sessions.

I had forgotten this step.  It is working now.  Just to be sure I uninstalled the tools, and then re-installed from the set that comes with 6.5.2 build-156735 and I found that it works without the patches.

----------


## brainbuz

I've successfully gotten vmware server up on the last beta and the 4-16 RC for Jaunty Server x64. 

Here's my recipe:

If you are not logged in as root, remember to precede all commands with sudo. 

Register an account at the VMWare site. Once you are logged in you can download VMWare Server, you will need to save the Product Keys from the download page to a text file. 

tar xvf <download file>
apt-get install linux-headers-`uname r` build-essential xinetd
cd /vmware-server-distrib
./vmware-install.pl
To most questions you will accept the default. 
If it doesn't accept your Product Key, you can enter that after installation.
You may want to specify a different directory than the default for your virtual machine location, I give them a big partition and mount it at vm, then share it with Samba so it is easy to put stuff there.
The last question asks you to configure VMWare server. Answer No. 
You will need to create an account at Ubuntu Forums in order to download this file: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.p...7&d=1227872015 to /usr/bin/
patch /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl.patch
Now you can run /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl. This script will walk you through setting up your networks and compiles some support libraries. Generally go with the default.
Launch firefox to https://<your vmware host name>:8333 and login with the account specified during installation (default is the account used for install), from the application menu choose enter serial number and cut and paste the number you saved earlier. From administration you may want to add one or more user accounts, on linux these must be local accounts, the web interface seems unaware of domain accounts accessible through winbind.

----------


## zeropegleg

no manual entry for patch.  do i need to apt-get install patch?

----------


## zeropegleg

got my answer.  i used synaptic package manager and installed dpatch.  new to patch mgt in ubuntu but i get it now.  works great thanks all.

----------


## zeropegleg

one final issue however is that i'm running jaunty - ubuntu 9.04 and downloaded the latest vmware server tar bundle 2.0.1 Build 156745.

i've not been able to find the vmware-config-tools.pl file in either usr/bin nor /bin directories.

does anyone know where this file is located in the latest vmware server (after vmware server gets installed that is!)?

----------


## veloce

> one final issue however is that i'm running jaunty - ubuntu 9.04 and downloaded the latest vmware server tar bundle 2.0.1 Build 156745.
> 
> i've not been able to find the vmware-config-tools.pl file in either usr/bin nor /bin directories.
> 
> does anyone know where this file is located in the latest vmware server (after vmware server gets installed that is!)?


it's just called vmware-config.pl now.

(and it's in /usr/bin)

----------


## raykroeker

The patch also works on Jaunty:  2.6.28-11-generic

Much appreciated.

----------


## VikingTiger

Amazing. The vmware-config.pl patch worked beautifully. Thanks a lot, brainbuz, for your instructions!

----------


## shinji257

Sweet.  Your patch worked great brainbuz.

----------


## styven

Hi tere,

I seem to be having a problem completing a vmware install, doesn't like the gcc version. *If i tell it to not use the version i have it does this.....*

None of the pre-built vmmon modules for VMware Workstation is suitable for your
running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vmmon module for 
your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)? [yes] 

Using compiler "/usr/bin/gcc". Use environment variable CC to override.

Your kernel was built with "gcc" version "4.2.3", while you are trying to use 
"/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.2.4". This configuration is not recommended and 
VMware Workstation may crash if you'll continue. Please try to use exactly same
compiler as one used for building your kernel. Do you want to go with compiler 
"/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.2.4" anyway? [no] 

For more information on how to troubleshoot module-related problems, please 
visit our Web site at "http://www.vmware.com/download/modules/modules.html" and
"http://www.vmware.com/support/reference/linux/prebuilt_modules_linux.html".

Execution aborted.

*If i tell it to use the version i have it does this...........*

Your kernel was built with "gcc" version "4.2.3", while you are trying to use 
"/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.2.4". This configuration is not recommended and 
VMware Workstation may crash if you'll continue. Please try to use exactly same
compiler as one used for building your kernel. Do you want to go with compiler 
"/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.2.4" anyway? [no] yes 

What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
kernel? [/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/build/include] 

Extracting the sources of the vmmon module.

Building the vmmon module.

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.
make: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only'
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/build/include/.. SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modules
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic'
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o
In file included from /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/./include/vmware.h:25,
                 from /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:48:
/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/./include/vm_basic_types.h:160: error: conflicting types for uintptr_t
include/linux/types.h:40: error: previous declaration of uintptr_t was here
In file included from /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/linux/driver.h:20,
                 from /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:49:
/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/./include/compat_wait.h:37:5: warning: "VMW_HAVE_EPOLL" is not defined
/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/./include/compat_wait.h:43:5: warning: "VMW_HAVE_EPOLL" is not defined
In file included from /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/linux/driver.h:20,
                 from /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:49:
/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/./include/compat_wait.h:60: error: conflicting types for poll_initwait
include/linux/poll.h:65: error: previous declaration of poll_initwait was here
In file included from /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:80:
/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/./include/compat_kernel.h:21: error: expected declaration specifiers or ... before compat_exit
/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/./include/compat_kernel.h:21: error: expected declaration specifiers or ... before exit_code
/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/./include/compat_kernel.h:21: warning: type defaults to int in declaration of _syscall1
/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:145: warning: initialisation from incompatible pointer type
/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:149: warning: initialisation from incompatible pointer type
/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c: In function LinuxDriver_Ioctl:
/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1661: error: struct mm_struct has no member named dumpable
make[2]: *** [/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o] Error 1
make[1]: *** [_module_/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic'
make: *** [vmmon.ko] Error 2
make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only'
Unable to build the vmmon module.

For more information on how to troubleshoot module-related problems, please 
visit our Web site at "http://www.vmware.com/download/modules/modules.html" and
"http://www.vmware.com/support/reference/linux/prebuilt_modules_linux.html".

Execution aborted.

styven@styvens-desktop ~/vmware-distrib $

----------


## veloce

> Hi tere,
> 
> I seem to be having a problem completing a vmware install, doesn't like the gcc version.


Other than being in the wrong thread, your gcc version isn't the problem - it is safe to ignore that warning.  

What you need is the patch your vmware-config.pl file. I don't have the links handy, but if you search this forum you should find it pretty readily.

----------


## E_lexy

I ran the patch and afterwards the vmware-config.pl ran without problems.
I can now startup the webclient.

But when I start my XP guest i get:


```
 Version mismatch with vmmon module: expecting 208.0, got 138.0. You have an incorrect version of the `vmmon' kernel module. Try reinstalling VMware Server.
```

EDIT-> you need to uninstall and then reinstall VMware first. Then it works!

----------


## any.linux12

run: sudo vmware-config.pl

that will re-compile you kernel version and maybe fix the problem

----------


## caperillar

Hi there,

I followed all instructions and finally I get installed VMServer. When I connect in HostOnly mode everything is perfect, the problem is if I connect the guest OS (XP) in "Bridged" mode, then the message "connectivity limited or null" appears. I don't know why, but the interface vmnet0 wasn't created when it was started the VMserver, all of the others interfaces were created.

In the /dev directory:


```
ls /dev/vm*
/dev/vmci   /dev/vmnet0  /dev/vmnet2  /dev/vmnet4  /dev/vmnet6  /dev/vmnet8
/dev/vmmon  /dev/vmnet1  /dev/vmnet3  /dev/vmnet5  /dev/vmnet7  /dev/vmnet9
```

All modules are loaded:


```
lsmod | grep v
vmnet                  47812  18 
vsock                  24952  0 
vmci                   58324  2 vsock
vmmon                  76912  6
```

Distro: Ubuntu 9.04 - Jaunty Jackalope.
kernel: 2.6.28-11-generic

Any clue? Thanks.

Carlos


NEWS!

I found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=938611 and my IPS restrict the IP assignment. I will prove tomorrow over a network without that restriction.

----------


## aristar

I have exactly the same problem on the same configuration as caterpillar.
I have to say that VMWare Workstation 6.5 doesn't work with vnet0 neither....

----------


## HDave

@delgurth -- Thanks for the patch to vmware-config-tools.pl it definitely worked as advertised.  However, I did notice that I still cannot build the vmhgfs module.  I am running Ubuntu Server 9.04 asa guest on Ubuntu 9.04 host running vmware server and am not sure if I even need this.

I get a compile error in page.o -- error  unknown field  'prepare_write' yada yada yada"

Any ideas?

----------


## HDave

I also noticed another error during the install:



```
No drivers for X.org version 7.5.0
```

I don't know why, but for some reason my screen is HUGE and refuses to resize with containing window.  Mouse grabbing works, but it doesn't seem copy and paste do.

Any ideas?

----------


## RealG187

> Yup, you can get it in the host/server version of vmware also. 
> 
> I've patched the vmware-config.pl script with attached patch and with that I solved this issue. Thanks for pointing me at the right direction how to solve this.
> 
> This patch is for the most recent 2.0.0 version of VMWare: 122956


How do you use that file, I need to get bridged networking in VMWare on Ubuntu 9.04

----------


## HDave

> I don't know why, but for some reason my screen is HUGE and refuses to resize with containing window.  Mouse grabbing works, but it doesn't seem copy and paste do.


Solved my problem.  Figured out that for some (bug) reason, the vmware server console for the virtual machine needed to be closed and reopened after I logged in and the vmware-user process had started.

----------


## andrewmv

Excellent, Delgurth!
I can confirm that this patch worked perfectly to solve the vcore module compilation problem for VMware Server 2.0.1 build-156745 on my Ubuntu 9.04-Desktop system running kernel 2.6.28-14-generic.

The Ubuntu upgrade path seems to have been relevant for previous posters, so for the record, this system was in-place upgraded from Gutsy->Hardy->Intrepid->Jaunty.

Thanks much!

----------


## carlbeech

Hi All,

Has anyone got vmware server 2 (preferably build 156745) working?

I've done the download, I've performed the vmware-config.pl.patch (which seemed to apply correctly), however I get the following message when doing the compile phase of the config routine...:

Using compiler "/usr/bin/gcc". Use environment variable CC to override.

What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
kernel? [/lib/modules/2.6.31-11-generic/build/include]                         

Extracting the sources of the vmmon module.

Building the vmmon module.

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.
make: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only'
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.31-11-generic/build/include/.. SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modules
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-11-generic'                     
  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o                                    
In file included from /tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:31:                    
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/compat_wait.h:78: error: conflicting types for poll_initwait
include/linux/poll.h:70: note: previous declaration of poll_initwait was here                        
In file included from /tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/vmware.h:38,                            
                 from /tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:99:                                
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/vm_basic_types.h:108:7: warning: "__FreeBSD__" is not defined 
In file included from /tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/vcpuset.h:103,                          
                 from /tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/modulecall.h:37,                        
                 from /tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./common/vmx86.h:33,                              
                 from /tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/linux/driver.h:29,                                
                 from /tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:101:                               
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/vm_atomic.h:329:7: warning: "_MSC_VER" is not defined         
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/vm_atomic.h:333:7: warning: "_MSC_VER" is not defined         
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/vm_atomic.h:401:7: warning: "_MSC_VER" is not defined         
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/vm_atomic.h:407:7: warning: "_MSC_VER" is not defined         
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/vm_atomic.h:506:7: warning: "_MSC_VER" is not defined         
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/vm_atomic.h:595:7: warning: "_MSC_VER" is not defined         
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/vm_atomic.h:684:7: warning: "_MSC_VER" is not defined         
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/vm_atomic.h:773:7: warning: "_MSC_VER" is not defined         
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/vm_atomic.h:775:7: warning: "_MSC_VER" is not defined         
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/vm_atomic.h:860:7: warning: "_MSC_VER" is not defined         
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/vm_atomic.h:862:7: warning: "_MSC_VER" is not defined         
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/vm_atomic.h:945:7: warning: "_MSC_VER" is not defined         
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/vm_atomic.h:947:7: warning: "_MSC_VER" is not defined         
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/vm_atomic.h:1028:7: warning: "_MSC_VER" is not defined        
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/vm_atomic.h:1030:7: warning: "_MSC_VER" is not defined        
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/vm_atomic.h:1223:7: warning: "_MSC_VER" is not defined        
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/vm_atomic.h:1227:7: warning: "_MSC_VER" is not defined        
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/vm_atomic.h:1536:7: warning: "_MSC_VER" is not defined        
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/vm_atomic.h:1663:7: warning: "_MSC_VER" is not defined        
In file included from /tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/vm_basic_asm.h:46,                      
                 from /tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/rateconv.h:45,                          
                 from /tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/modulecall.h:40,                        
                 from /tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./common/vmx86.h:33,                              
                 from /tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/linux/driver.h:29,                                
                 from /tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:101:                               
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/vm_basic_asm_x86.h:62:7: warning: "_MSC_VER" is not defined   
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/vm_basic_asm_x86.h:177:7: warning: "_MSC_VER" is not defined  
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/vm_basic_asm_x86.h:346:7: warning: "_MSC_VER" is not defined  
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/vm_basic_asm_x86.h:453:7: warning: "_MSC_VER" is not defined  
In file included from /tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/vm_asm.h:43,                            
                 from /tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:103:                               
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/vm_asm_x86.h:486:7: warning: "_MSC_VER" is not defined        
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/vm_asm_x86.h:779:7: warning: "_MSC_VER" is not defined        
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/vm_asm_x86.h:820:7: warning: "_MSC_VER" is not defined        
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/vm_asm_x86.h:922:7: warning: "_MSC_VER" is not defined        
In file included from /tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:119:                               
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./common/hostif.h:53:7: warning: "WINNT_DDK" is not defined             
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c: In function LinuxDriverSyncCallOnEachCPU:             
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1423: error: too many arguments to function smp_call_function
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c: In function LinuxDriver_Ioctl:                              
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1987: error: struct task_struct has no member named euid   
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1987: error: struct task_struct has no member named uid    
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1988: error: struct task_struct has no member named fsuid  
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1988: error: struct task_struct has no member named uid    
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1989: error: struct task_struct has no member named egid   
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1989: error: struct task_struct has no member named gid    
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1990: error: struct task_struct has no member named fsgid  
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1990: error: struct task_struct has no member named gid    
/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:2007: error: too many arguments to function smp_call_function
make[2]: *** [/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o] Error 1                                         
make[1]: *** [_module_/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only] Error 2                                                
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-11-generic'                                        
make: *** [vmmon.ko] Error 2                                                                                 
make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only'                                                     
Unable to build the vmmon module.                                                                            

For more information on how to troubleshoot module-related problems, please 
visit our Web site at "http://www.vmware.com/go/unsup-linux-products" and   
"http://www.vmware.com/go/unsup-linux-tools".                               

Execution aborted.




- I'm using Ubuntu Karmic (latest patch levels)
GCC 4:4.4.1-1ubuntu1
Kernel headers 2-6-31-11

Many thanks

Carl.

----------


## HDave

Did you install the headers for your kernel?



```
sudo aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r`
```

I know that karmic has upgraded the version of gcc....

----------


## FoolishStar

> Yup, you can get it in the host/server version of vmware also. 
> 
> I've patched the vmware-config.pl script with attached patch and with that I solved this issue. Thanks for pointing me at the right direction how to solve this.
> 
> This patch is for the most recent 2.0.0 version of VMWare: 122956


Thank you, resolved my problem on Debian lenny  :Smile:

----------


## ivan-s

I can't put the patch on vmware-install.pl:

$ patch vmware-install.pl vmware-config.pl.patch.txt
patching file vmware-install.pl
Hunk #1 FAILED at 4121.
Hunk #2 FAILED at 4148.


Version of vmware is 2.0.2
What could I do? Download version 2.0.0 ?

----------


## sdowney717

you can run vmware player 3.0 which lets you create and edit vm's.
IMO, this runs the networking faster than the server.
it also installed without any fuss.

----------


## ivan-s

The script help me 
http://radu.cotescu.com/2009/10/30/h...-karmic-koala/

----------


## bheart

> Yup, you can get it in the host/server version of vmware also. 
> 
> I've patched the vmware-config.pl script with attached patch and with that I solved this issue. Thanks for pointing me at the right direction how to solve this.
> 
> This patch is for the most recent 2.0.0 version of VMWare: 122956


thanks for your apport.

now it's working fine.

----------


## stallione

Thanks, the patch works with 2.6.28-17-generic
VMware Server 2.0.2 build-203138

Stallione.

----------


## Zoide7777

It worked!  Thanks so much delgurth!

----------


## ieee754

> I've successfully gotten vmware server up on the last beta and the 4-16 RC for Jaunty Server x64. 
> 
> Here's my recipe:
> 
> If you are not logged in as root, remember to precede all commands with sudo. 
> 
> Register an account at the VMWare site. Once you are logged in you can download VMWare Server, you will need to save the Product Keys from the download page to a text file. 
> 
> tar xvf <download file>
> ...


I can confirm this works with VMware Server 2.0.2 build-203138 on debian 

#uname -a
Linux sydpxe 2.6.26-2-686 #1 SMP Sat Dec 26 09:01:51 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux

#vmware-config.pl

.................

Starting VMware services:
   Virtual machine monitor                                             done
   Virtual machine communication interface                             done
   VM communication interface socket family:                           done
   Virtual ethernet                                                    done
   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                   done
   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet2                                   done
   VMware Server Authentication Daemon (background)                    done
   Shared Memory Available                                             done
Starting VMware management services:
   VMware Server Host Agent (background)                               done
   VMware Virtual Infrastructure Web Access
Starting VMware autostart virtual machines:
   Virtual machines                                                    done

The configuration of VMware Server 2.0.2 build-203138 for Linux for this 
running kernel completed successfully.

.................


thankyou thankyou!

----------


## hulkeypoo

how to fix vsock error (vsock won't build)

Are you working with vmware tools or server > 2.0?

Does this error look familar?  

insmod: error inserting '/tmp/vmware-config0/vsock.o': -1 Unknown symbol in module

replace /usr/lib/vmware/modules/source/vsock.tar 
with this patched file that includes the missing symbols.
http://www.worldmulticast.com/help_me_out/vsock.tar

run the vmware config perl script (following directions to remove any old files) and it will compile the vsock stuff without error!
enjoy!

----------


## fratzi

this fixed ALL my errors (i tried a lot before!)

http://radu.cotescu.com/2009/10/30/h...-karmic-koala/

----------


## HDave

I have to say that after constantly stuggling with this issue after every release, I finally switched over to open-vm-tools.  Its a click away in synaptic and works with both desktop and server vm's for vmware workstation and desktop.  Easy peasy.

----------


## Morcego XXX

delgurth, your patch works like charm on Debian 5 amd64 + VMware Server 2.

vsock warning is gone, tyvm.

----------


## tuique

Thank you delgurth and bond00.

----------

